# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  RNS 310 FAST Direct Code Reading via Martech Clip

## mohamed73

*RNS 310 / HSRNS - OMAP 5948 Based Decoder* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *We are glad to present new application designed to read out original codes from RNS 310 and HSRNS navigations.
Reading consists in pointing the 6 wires to the radio board, the whole process takes a few seconds.* 
The program is paid, there is discount for Rcd Pro and Security Repairer users.
Details can be obtained by writing to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
For convenient use and service - all were built in martech_rcd_ams.exe *
Supported models and versions:*  *- VW RNS 310 BVX, 3C0 035 270 080 7 612 032 by Blaupunkt
- VW RNS 310, 3C0 035 270b, 7 612 032 082 by Blaupunkt
- Skoda, RNS 310, 3T0 035 191 053 7 612 032 by Blaupunkt
- Skoda, RNS 310, 191a 3T0 035, 7 612 032 055 by Bosch
- Skoda, RNS 310, 3T0 035 191B, 7 612 032 056 by Blaupunkt
- Seat, RNS 310, 5P0 035 191C, 7 612 032 059 by Blaupunkt
- Ford, HSRNS (NX), 9M5T 18K931 CA, 7 612 300 670 by Blaupunkt* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Next versions and models - will be in updates. 
Best Regards *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## inconito

Thanks for sharing !

----------

